# Would you and do you turn out on rough frozen ground?



## Doormouse (26 February 2018)

As title and at 7am?

New livery arrived on the understanding that we are on slightly restricted turnout due to wet winter but promised 3-4 hours per day and offered to do the turning out and getting in for her for her for free.

Arrived Saturday pm, we discussed turnout and I suggested she may not want to turn out early as very frozen but horse could go out later for the rest of the day as no one else was turning out.

She arrived Sunday am, turned horse out at 7am with breakfast so she could muck out, got him back in, got very stressed because he was calling and a bit unsettled back in the stable, came back at 11am and turned out for rest of day.

Phoned last night and said she couldn't cope with the turnout and left this morning!


----------



## webble (26 February 2018)

yes and yes, usually closer to 8am by the time he goes out but always the first one and on his own no problems. He has some hay and the others usually start to turn out an hour later


----------



## emfen1305 (26 February 2018)

Yes, have to here, on DIY and work 8:30 - 4:30 so they are either out at 7:30 or in all day. Try and make sensible decisions based on what the weather is doing that day but very rare they have a day in. If someone was offering to turn out later then would probably take them up on it but to be honest we have no grass regardless of the time of day so they are out with haylage anyway.


----------



## ihatework (26 February 2018)

I suppose it depends on how rough is rough!
I happily turnout on mildly rutted frozen ground but wouldn&#8217;t turn out on proper poached frozen solid ground.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 February 2018)

It depends on how 'rough' the ground is.  We have kept in if the ground has been very soft, so that the ruts/hoofprints are deep and then the ground has frozen overnight.  But on Sunday the ground was pretty soft here and the horses went out as usual.  After bringing them in we rolled the gateway with a garden roller, to get rid of the worst of the holes, so that they could go out today.


----------



## DabDab (26 February 2018)

Yes absolutely. Once they get over the ruts by the gate the rest isn't too bad, and they have hay.

Maybe she gets stressed by any restriction in turnout and only really realised how much when in the situation... I suppose it's better she left quickly than it becoming an issue progressively and ruining the atmosphere


----------



## Mule (26 February 2018)

Yes mine have access to the field 24/7, hail, rain or shine. I keep a bale of hay in the yard so they are in and out throughout the day. 

It's interesting to watch the differences in how their hooves handle the frozen ground. The full ID marches about the same as usual  The two with tb blood are much more cautious.


----------



## SEL (26 February 2018)

My 2 went out on solid poached ground this morning. Both very carefully picked their way through the worst of it and given my draft usually engages 'cavalry charge' through mud I decided they could be trusted to be sensible.

Might re-consider if it's covered by snow and they can't see the potholes later in the week.


----------



## Dave's Mam (26 February 2018)

Yep.  They go out.  We have 4 Exmoors, a Highland & a Cob on the yard.  None are bothered.


----------



## JennBags (26 February 2018)

Yes, I would and I do. I like my horse to go out first thing, he seems to like this too, so turning out at 11 doesn't really suit me, so I wouldn't enjoy a yard where this was the norm.


----------



## JJS (26 February 2018)

My four live out 24/7, so yes, they're out whatever the ground is like. TBH, even when I've had my horses on a winter regime which has involved stabling them overnight, they've always been turned out first thing, whether the ground is frozen or not. It would never have crossed my mind to keep them in because of it, and restricted turnout has always been an absolute no go for me. I guess if your livery is the same, it's probably better for both of you to realise it now and for her to leave before such a difference in opinions causes debate.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (26 February 2018)

Doormouse said:



			As title and at 7am?

New livery arrived on the understanding that we are on slightly restricted turnout due to wet winter but promised 3-4 hours per day and offered to do the turning out and getting in for her for her for free.

Arrived Saturday pm, we discussed turnout and I suggested she may not want to turn out early as very frozen but horse could go out later for the rest of the day as no one else was turning out.

She arrived Sunday am, turned horse out at 7am with breakfast so she could muck out, got him back in, got very stressed because he was calling and a bit unsettled back in the stable, came back at 11am and turned out for rest of day.

Phoned last night and said she couldn't cope with the turnout and left this morning!
		
Click to expand...

We feed at 7am and horse go out straight after, owners would rather their horses out than cooped up inside, we do NOT restrict grazing even in bad weather.  I also rolled the gateways the other day just prior to the frost, the field they are on ( the bog horses) have only just been used so very  little ruts


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (26 February 2018)

Yes I do as mine are all out 24/7 anyway.


----------



## Sallyfinn (26 February 2018)

I'm another that wouldn't stay with restricted turnout. Mine are in at night and out in the day with free access to yard and hay. Would not keep mine in unless there was deep snow. End of. I agree that it's probably best she's gone early.


----------



## AmieeT (27 February 2018)

Yep. Mines out around 5.30-6. Ground is completely poached at the gate, but its an 8 acre field and is fine beyond the gate.


----------



## ycbm (27 February 2018)

Yup, love the frozen ground, it does a great hoof trim on them all


----------



## Louby (27 February 2018)

If there was something to eat further past the rutting, Id put out.  We have turnout, its trashed despite trying to be sensible, most people are now keeping in as all they seem to do is maul around the gate, get narky and bicker with each other to come in.   We have tried putting hay out but it was barely touched.  We find the cob/native types will mooch off and pick at the hay or bits of grass left but the finer sport horse types seem to prefer their home comforts!


----------



## Antw23uk (27 February 2018)

If you have a yard full of liveries who keep in because there is a snow flake or a drop of rain in the air or the ground is too hard or any other excuse people seem to make up then it was probably a bit of a shock to her system and scared her off? I think I would be like her. Horses need to be out come rain or shine. I do think she should have given the horse more than 24 hours to settle into a new yard and routine and I would have certainly taken you up on the offer of free turn out/ bring in. As a yard offering 3-4 hours a day turnout in winter you sound like the exception and not the norm (in a good way) so not really sure why she left so quickly!


----------



## hopscotch bandit (27 February 2018)

I leave it to the staff to decide. If they think the ground is too dangerous both on the walkways to the paddocks and the paddock itself then I am happy for my horse to be left in. If its too dangerous for them to walk on then its too dangerous for my horse and I respect their decision at the end of the day.I have left a bucket of hay to be wet in case there is no turnout. 

I stamped all my gateway down the day before yesterday when it was mild enough to make a difference to the surface of the ground so I know the gateway is safe but the rest of the paddock is too big to go round stamping down every hole made by a hoof. I would be there all day.I've left some damp hay last night in the paddock in a bucket with another over the top and my horse knows to push the top bucket off to get hay so it doesn't get too frozen or wet with rain/snow overnight.


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 February 2018)

I bring mine in if the ground is heavily poached and wet before it freezes hard, like it was here before Christmas. They mostly live out. Turning out on such conditions is asking for soft tissue injuries and/or fractures. 

Although the ground is frozen again here now, it's dried out a lot recently and is much less rutted so they are staying out for the moment. I find that it is always wisest to assess things on a day by day basis rather than declare 'the neds must stay in/go out' .


----------



## rascal (27 February 2018)

Restricted turnout would also be a big problem for us. They live out with a shelter, and have done since the 1980s with no problems. 
The field they are on at the moment drains really well, and had more or less dried out after all the rain. We now have snow. The ones who need it get a rug, even hubbys shire x   has one now she is getting a bit older, she will be 19 in April.


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 February 2018)

Depends on whether you want a sound horse trotting up the centre line or not !


----------



## redredruby (27 February 2018)

AdorableAlice said:



			Depends on whether you want a sound horse trotting up the centre line or not !
		
Click to expand...

^^ Exactly!! 

My youngest has gone out today but I've kept my pony in because the ruts would bruise his feet (have had to take shoes off for period of time). Would rather keep in for a few days than risk lameness etc.


----------



## alexomahony (27 February 2018)

Our yard doesn't have great turnout, so through winter my ponies go out for an hour every morning before work (usually 6.30-7.30) whatever the weather and then I ride at least 4 evenings a night.  Ponies are fine with this and it's allowing the fields to stay quite good as I like them to be out as much as possible(day and night) in the summer. They'll continue this routine until about may/june time when they'll then be out 7.30 - 6pm with hay to eat (so hopefully the grass will continue to grow!) 

On a weekend when I'm around more they're out for a bout 4/5 hours each day


----------



## dixie (27 February 2018)

Normally I would put out but this year our ground is very poached and the field is all deep frozen ruts with no give in them.  
So unfortunately they were in all day yesterday and today and its not looking great until Saturday.  
I might leave work early to see if I can get them out for an hour or two as the suns been out all morning but I'm not holding my breath that its actually thawed.
They do have a pootle around the car park for a leg stretch whilst I'm mucking out but that's it.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (27 February 2018)

depends-mine live out and the ground has been frozen solid since the weekend and on and off all winter. they are sensible types and know what they can and cant do on it. however, if it was knee deep in ruts, they were kept in an they werent too bright I might reconsider.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (27 February 2018)

All ours are out again today.


----------



## wingedhorse (27 February 2018)

Its a bit of devil and deep blue sea question.

I have been shoe hunting in my horses field. 

It is a bit poached and rutted and frozen solid! No sign of shoe. 

It is fairly sandy and draining soil but is still rutted.

I can think of several reasons for not turning out on it.

But my horses are used to 16 hours of turnout with hay. One doesn't like being stabled, one is arthritic and legs fill and is v stiff if kept in.

Our school and hacking is frozen solid.

I also think if kept in for 3-4 days until thaws, are likely to be IDIOTS once back out. Relative risks are about the same, and one is on rest not being ridden so cant tire before turnout! 

I am going to keep turning out on the ground, and hope stay sensible, are adult sensible horses <fingers crossed>


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (27 February 2018)

We're on Devon red clay here, and up till last week its looked like the Somme here.

Now its gone all rutted and hard, especially in the gateways. Normally the tenant farmer would've put sheep in the field, and their little tootsies would have trodden down the ridges, but its been too wet and mucky out there for sheep just yet.

My three (two oldies & a 4yo, all cobs), are out. All have enough sense to take care, and in any case there's no other option TBH as none of them thrive from being stabled for anything other than overnight. 

Little'un twisted her shoe this morning tho' ...........  Might have to review situation if this happens too much. Bleddi weather!


----------



## MyBoyChe (27 February 2018)

At our DIY yard each owner has their own little section of field, the walkway is hard but doesnt get rutted because it is wide enough not to have to all stick to the same narrow pathway.My gateway is churned up but I must confess to rolling it with a garden roller prior to cold weather , purposely trying to avoid ruts.  My friends 3 ponies live out 24/7 and last Friday her older mare presented as chromically lame, check ligament damage has been confirmed with the most likely cause, twisting it on the frozen rutted ground   It is really difficult, we have no school or suitable place to ride so leaving them out every day is allowed and desired.  I do turn mine out at 7am whatever the weather but leave him some hay on level ground, and he is in his own field so no charging about or fighting over the hay


----------



## Nasicus (27 February 2018)

Only a bit rutted in the gateway, the rest is fine so out they are! I'd probably have them out even if it was rutted further in to be honest, barefoot and thick soled with no shoes to lose, the middle aged one would seize up pretty sharpish if it kept in during this cold, much better moving around freely.


----------



## Moomin1 (27 February 2018)

I have my own individual paddock at livery so I turn out as and when I want because it doesn't affect anyone else. There is one other pony an adjacent paddock who usually gets turned out an hour or so after mine. Mine isn't bothered being alone these days. As for frozen ground..I do turn out in the field/paddock when its frozen but I won't turn out in the arena when it's frozen on restricted days/days in because my mare has a very low grade intermittent lameness in her fores/poss navicular so I won't risk the frozen rutted arena surface.


----------



## xDundryx (27 February 2018)

yep, put my 2 tbs out at 0530 every morning, its badly rutted at the gate and around the troughs, but rest of field is pretty good. the only time they stay in is heavy snow or storms they're always happy to go out and havent had any issues on the frozen ground (touch wood) x


----------



## Turitea (27 February 2018)

Have always done it. Horses behaved accordingly, never had a problem.


----------



## Damnation (27 February 2018)

Ours go out at 11ish after feed and hay at 7am. If YO can't turn out then I do at 8am.

Mine go out daily no matter the weather. One will not stay in (compromises the structural integrity of the barn...) and the other is a big ID who has wintered naked. 

They'll live!


----------



## LaurenBay (27 February 2018)

mine live out, badly rutted in areas though but for the most part its ok.

I have been walking the hay over the rutted area so they don't have to tread on it, the little toads are still walking around the area though as they like pooing there.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 February 2018)

dixie said:



			Normally I would put out but this year our ground is very poached and the field is all deep frozen ruts with no give in them.  
So unfortunately they were in all day yesterday and today and its not looking great until Saturday.  
I might leave work early to see if I can get them out for an hour or two as the suns been out all morning but I'm not holding my breath that its actually thawed.
They do have a pootle around the car park for a leg stretch whilst I'm mucking out but that's it.
		
Click to expand...

Ours have had to stay in today.  We waited for the worst of the snow to fizzle out, or so we thought, and then took hay up into the field but soon realised that it had frozen so hard that the ruts just wouldn't have given at all.  Decided that we really didn't want any broken legs, so they are in.  Then as I was getting hay ready for tonight, I watched the next lot of snow coming across the valley.  Brrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (27 February 2018)

ycbm said:



			Yup, love the frozen ground, it does a great hoof trim on them all 

Click to expand...

This! I am so glad someone else sees frozen ground the same way I do &#128514;


----------



## pixie (27 February 2018)

Yes and yes. The ponies are out 24/7 anyways.  The horses only stay in if the tracks are too icy/slippery for them to safely get to the fields.  They have not stayed in yet this winter.


----------



## Sophire (27 February 2018)

Not so much rough as only poached in the gateway, but yes I would normally. Im DIY so need to turnout before work at 6.30/7 so she has to go out then. If theyre going out every day then its rare they have a run around everyday.


----------



## yhanni (27 February 2018)

I put my boys out this morning pleading with them to "go steady" over the frozen rutted gateway and then they both took off bucking and farting down the field! They have still got all their legs on tonight though!


----------



## amandaco2 (1 March 2018)

mine live out so yes.mine lot live out so yes. I think you must decide to carry on as usual and turnout or keep in until the ground is completely safe/ soft. turnout after a few days in because its lasting longer than expected is too risky for legs getting hurt with fresh horses playing after getting freedom


----------



## willhegofirst (1 March 2018)

Ours were left in today, very rutted frozen ground now covered in snow, also on a very steep hill, the mare is a 32year old TB  plus two geldings, just not worth the risk of injury.


----------



## Tash88 (11 February 2021)

I'm just resurrecting this old thread as it's the situation I'm in at the moment (very cold snap in Surrey) - I'm keeping mine in this week and walking & hand grazing twice a day (hacking is icy and arena is frozen solid) as the field is just too dangerous in my opinion anyway, I see it is a mixed bag and can see both sides of the argument. My horse has cartilage issues and although he doesn't like staying in much, he is manageable and I don't want to injure himself. I also work full time and so he either has to be in all day or out all day. It's so hard to know what to do though.


----------



## meleeka (11 February 2021)

Tash88 said:



			I'm just resurrecting this old thread as it's the situation I'm in at the moment (very cold snap in Surrey) - I'm keeping mine in this week and walking & hand grazing twice a day (hacking is icy and arena is frozen solid) as the field is just too dangerous in my opinion anyway, I see it is a mixed bag and can see both sides of the argument. My horse has cartilage issues and although he doesn't like staying in much, he is manageable and I don't want to injure himself. I also work full time and so he either has to be in all day or out all day. It's so hard to know what to do though.
		
Click to expand...

Today is the first day I’ve considered leaving mine in.  The ground is rock hard and there’s nothing to eat anyway so they just stand round the hay all
day.  That coupled with the bitter wind made me think twice.  In the end I let them out but will go early to put them back in.  They are all veterans so need to move a bit so they don’t stiffen up.


----------



## poiuytrewq (11 February 2021)

Yes, mine are out before 7am every single day. Their field isn’t deeply rutted though to be fair.


----------



## milliepops (11 February 2021)

the ones that live out are still out, oldies ground is pretty flat, babies have a poached area on entrance to shelter but plenty of nice bits to stand on and seem to be managing OK.

the ones that are stabled overnight are now in until the mud thaws. although their field is OK i now can't get to it safely - either sheet ice on the lane or a field so rutted it is dangerous to walk on. I'm not prepared to risk it esp as I have an indoor school to use for safe exercise.


----------



## Scotsbadboy (11 February 2021)

Out come rain or shine (snow or ice) before work (turned out anytime between 0530 and 0630) Mines at home so there is no other option and the option to have a 'duvet day' is not something i will ever do to my horses. My yard and fields allow for this.


----------



## CobletCymraeg (11 February 2021)

Turfed mine out to stay out for a day or two while the ground is hard. She has high hedge line, man made wind break, hay, water etc... Yes it's rutty at the moment, but when it rains the fields are knee deep, boot pulling mud, and then she (and YO) prefer stabled more than out, so she can make the most of firm ground and freedom before the rain comes back!


----------



## Scotsbadboy (11 February 2021)

CobletCymraeg said:



			Turfed mine out to stay out for a day or two while the ground is hard. She has high hedge line, man made wind break, hay, water etc... Yes it's rutty at the moment, but when it rains the fields are knee deep, boot pulling mud, and then she (and YO) prefer stabled more than out, so she can make the most of firm ground and freedom before the rain comes back!
		
Click to expand...

Tell me more about the manmade wind break?


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 February 2021)

I don't think there is a perfect answer for this puzzle really.  Badly bruised soles and heels can take an age to settle down so my two flat footed huge horses won't be going anywhere, especially as the pair of them will be idiots and go splat.  We did put a lightweight horse out this morning, she carefully picked her way across the rutted field fine but she skinned her legs rolling on icy ground.

Soon be Spring and the harrowing/rolling can start and make everywhere safe again !


----------



## CobletCymraeg (11 February 2021)

Scotsbadboy said:



			Tell me more about the manmade wind break? 

Click to expand...

Unable to attach a picture...
It's made from fence posts that are approx 4ft deep, and freebie small gap pallets. It's placed in the most sheltered corner of her paddock, in a curve shape, so she has all round protection, and the wind wraps around it, rather than slamming into it, and is about 7ft high. Has withstood a lot of strong winds, and being used as an itch post!


----------



## CobletCymraeg (11 February 2021)

AdorableAlice said:



			Soon be Spring and the harrowing/rolling can start and make everywhere safe again !
		
Click to expand...

Tried flattening the worst ruts with the telehandler and bucket... It's better than it was, but the ground put up a good fight!


----------



## Lipglosspukka (11 February 2021)

Yup and I have certainly never known any of mine to be lame trotting up the centre line as a result.


----------



## palo1 (11 February 2021)

I have shut the gate into the winter turnout for the 3 of ours that are at home, in work.  The field is solidly frozen ruts and has no grass because the 3 idiots have spent all winter churning up the turf; it is just mud.  They have a large 'turnout yard' with an open barn and open stable and last year we had to keep them on just this for weeks due to the vile wet.  I wouldn't want to just stable but I don't want to deal with soft tissue injuries or foot problems.


----------



## Goldenstar (11 February 2021)

I do , I would prefer never to have to .
my field is not badly poached it’s just the entrance .
I have a small hard standing behind the electric fence and they know to wait and walk one at time on the hard standing when they come in .
Sometimes there’s no best option you just looking for the least bad .


----------



## Gloi (11 February 2021)

Yes. Good to be out of the mud for a change.


----------



## teddypops (11 February 2021)

Some of mine live out and the ones that come in at night go out every day no matter what.


----------



## Mule (11 February 2021)

Mine are out, even the notoriously thin soled and currently barefoot one. He's happy enough with the ground, strangely enough.


----------



## TwoForTwo (11 February 2021)

No


----------



## maya2008 (11 February 2021)

Mine live out - and we will ride carefully (in walk) on the flatter ground even if a little hard. Ponies though - and living out they negotiate ruts with no issues.  Rode in the snow yesterday and today, no school, but the longer grass was soft and ok to trot on. Their field is rock hard though!


----------



## Mule (11 February 2021)

maya2008 said:



			Mine live out - and we will ride carefully (in walk) on the flatter ground even if a little hard. Ponies though - and living out they negotiate ruts with no issues.  Rode in the snow yesterday and today, no school, but the longer grass was soft and ok to trot on. Their field is rock hard though!
		
Click to expand...

It's funny because it never occurred to me that ruts and frozen ground could be risky. Perhaps I worry less because mine also live out and they are used to winter fields.


----------



## TwoForTwo (11 February 2021)

Antw23uk said:



			Horses need to be out come rain or shine
		
Click to expand...

NO THEY DON’T!!!! people with this opinion are the cause of so so many problems!


----------



## Winters100 (11 February 2021)

Yes, it is always rough in high traffic areas and if I waited for the ground to unfreeze I would keep them inside for months.  My older mare is a bit sensitive so the farrier puts leather pads to help her out.  I believe that they are much better off with daily turnout and the opportunity to move and interact with each other.


----------



## Amymay (11 February 2021)

Yep


----------



## Littlewills (11 February 2021)

TwoForTwo said:



			NO THEY DON’T!!!! people with this opinion are the cause of so so many problems!
		
Click to expand...

Such as?


----------



## J&S (11 February 2021)

Mine go out each day come rain or shine but may come in earlier if weather is really dreadful and they are unhappy.


----------



## spotty_pony (11 February 2021)

Yes I do, they are currently in about four acres and about three of the acres are flat and unpoached so I lead them through the first part which is downhill and then through the gateway and onto the flat before letting them go and they tend to stay in that part of the field until I fetch them in. 😊


----------



## Mrs C (11 February 2021)

Mine doesn't like being in so she goes out every day regardless of weather. Ground is rock hard but it has been all week and if I keep her in for one then turn out, she's more likely to bezz about and hurt herself. School is frozen so turnout is her only exercise


----------



## EmmaC78 (11 February 2021)

Provided the track to the field isn't too icy then mine get turned out pretty much whatever the weather.  Working from home makes things a lot easier as I can just pop up and get them in early if the weather is bad.


----------



## SEL (11 February 2021)

SEL said:



			My 2 went out on solid poached ground this morning. Both very carefully picked their way through the worst of it and given my draft usually engages 'cavalry charge' through mud I decided they could be trusted to be sensible.

Might re-consider if it's covered by snow and they can't see the potholes later in the week.
		
Click to expand...

Just found my 2018 response and same still applies! Although the draft is finding it harder these days. Harder today though because there are deep tyre tracks down to the field which are dangerous for humans let alone horses - so careful tiptoe along the edges is needed.

I didn't have the pony in 2018 and her approach is a bit more wrecking ball 😩 She's the same with trot poles - beautiful if the distance is spot on, trashes them if not. So she slipped and slid her way to the paddock and nearly ended up sitting on her backside on the totally avoidable frozen puddle lake by the gate. So much for fir sure footed native pony.

I take a calculated risk with mine because none are 100% fit and well so if something nasty happened then it's hastening the inevitable and I'd rather they got to be horses than wrapped in cotton wool. I wouldn't ask anyone else to turn them out & i wouldn't want the responsibility of doing someone else's horses.


----------



## Honey08 (11 February 2021)

I always used to, but now my mare has cushings I don’t.  We have a hard standing turnout anyway, so they go out in that all day every day on that.  It’s been a godsend this week!


----------



## DabDab (11 February 2021)

SEL said:



			Just found my 2018 response and same still applies! Although the draft is finding it harder these days. Harder today though because there are deep tyre tracks down to the field which are dangerous for humans let alone horses - so careful tiptoe along the edges is needed.

I didn't have the pony in 2018 and her approach is a bit more wrecking ball 😩 She's the same with trot poles - beautiful if the distance is spot on, trashes them if not. So she slipped and slid her way to the paddock and nearly ended up sitting on her backside on the totally avoidable frozen puddle lake by the gate. So much for fir sure footed native pony.

I take a calculated risk with mine because none are 100% fit and well so if something nasty happened then it's hastening the inevitable and I'd rather they got to be horses than wrapped in cotton wool. I wouldn't ask anyone else to turn them out & i wouldn't want the responsibility of doing someone else's horses.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I have to say that my assessment of whether to turn out in this kind of whether basically hinges on whether I think I can get the big lad out to the field without him going ar5e over tit. The other two are really good but Dabs is not the best in hand and any attempt to slow him or control where he puts his feet down just results in more extravagance from him🙄


----------



## Winters100 (11 February 2021)

TwoForTwo said:



			NO THEY DON’T!!!! people with this opinion are the cause of so so many problems!
		
Click to expand...

What problems? Genuine question, not an attack.  I live in a country which is colder than the UK and turning out at below 0 is pretty much what happens in winter - I don't think that many of us would have the time or energy to properly manage horses who were not turned out during the day.  I guess if it is just a few days you can manage, but beyond that I would struggle.


----------



## AUB (12 February 2021)

Yes, mine is out every day in all sorts of weather. Normally 6-16 in winter and 5.30-17 in summer, but atm we bring in at 15 since it’s freezing cold and horses want in at that time.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 February 2021)

deleted


----------



## dogatemysalad (12 February 2021)

I've always turned out regardless of weather. However, it may only be for a short while, just long enough to check in with their mates, move freely and see if the grass is worth eating. 
Some horses I've had are happy to be out 24/7, while others just like a couple of hours when the ground is really bad.
We've been restricting turnout to protect the fields, but our efforts have been hampered by liveries who kept their horses in and then randomly turn out on occasional days. Their horses take off like rockets, excite the herd and trash the field.


----------



## Hallo2012 (12 February 2021)

yes.
on clay so as much as i look after it, there are poached areas which then rut but as mine go out every single day, all day until at least 1pm but normally 3pm (unless sleeting or hailing) they dont run around like idiots...they pick their way over it then graze.


----------



## Callieann (12 February 2021)

Yes, mine go out every day from 7 till dusk. If I had enough shelter in field I wouldn't bring them in at all.


----------



## Wizpop (12 February 2021)

but the finer sport horse types seem to prefer their home comforts! 

would have agreed with that until I got my current horse: arabxtb x warmblood, who loves to stomp over the rutted, frozen ground ( barefoot) and happily spends all day out at the moment 😂


----------



## teddypops (12 February 2021)

TwoForTwo said:



			NO THEY DON’T!!!! people with this opinion are the cause of so so many problems!
		
Click to expand...

Also interested to know as my lot are out no matter what and I’m not aware of any problems caused by this.


----------



## tristar (12 February 2021)

i would prefer to wait and see if it warms up at lunch time, then test if its slippery i may not turn out.

any ridged seriously frozen ground i would never turn out on, but i use the riding surface and have a large hardcore yard in front of stables, to turn out on and would loose  lunge with poles or something to to get them moving ward off boredom etc


----------



## Cortez (12 February 2021)

Lucky, lucky me, I have an all-weather surfaced turnout so if it's really bad out mine can go in there. TBF it hasn't been used yet this winter as it hasn't been that wet and there are no real ruts in the field entrances. Life has changed here in the past year, so they all spend most of their time out in the fields, much more than in previous years.


----------



## NinjaPony (12 February 2021)

Yes. Mine is retired and goes out every day until 5 unless there is a storm. I’ve fenced off the worst ruts so he can’t run around on them, but there is still a rutted section by the gate. I’ve just moved his hay and water to the flat part of the field. He picks his way over carefully and it hasn’t caused any issues.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (12 February 2021)

Yes, horse lives out currently while I am waiting for a stable but when I do have one he will be out regardless of the weather. I look after him to the best of my ability and I believe that having him out all day everyday is what is best for him, if he injures himself then so be it. Things happen, or maybe they don't, no matter what the conditions are - I think it's best to keep the horse as a horse as much as I can.


----------



## outdoor girl (12 February 2021)

J&S said:



			Mine go out each day come rain or shine but may come in earlier if weather is really dreadful and they are unhappy.
		
Click to expand...

So do mine.  They just get grumpy and messy if they're left in.


----------



## Annagain (12 February 2021)

I think we've got off fairly lightly here - it's freezing cold but the atmosphere is so dry we don't have any frost or ice. The gateway, where there's a bit of a muddy puddle is frozen but by about 5m in the field is fine. Ours do go out every day no matter what - even if there's ice on the yard we take them out but do it very slowly. They're all pretty sensible and listen to us. If there's a decent amount of snow on the ground they'll go out for a couple of hours in the morning, come in to fill their bellies and go out again for a couple of hours in the afternoon. I always save a few hours of flexi in winter just in case I need to do this. When we had torrential rain leading to severe flooding before Christmas I went up two hours earlier than usual and they weren't bothered about coming in at all.


----------



## SJJR (12 February 2021)

Yes, if I didn't this year they would have been in since approx 27 Dec. The area at the bottom gate is badly poached and frozen  but once over that they are in 11 acres which is ok. I have equine fusion boots on barefoot TB as it cant be pleasant to walk on. When snow is deeper and can't feel the ruts he is barefoot. Horse with bar shoes on has woofwear poultice boots over the top in deep snow to prevent snow balling. Works surprisinly well and I have only had to replace one which was worn through. The bigger problem is when the track has thick ice. I don't turn out in field then but make small pathway to 1st aid paddock on other side.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 February 2021)

Thing is accidents can happen any time you cannot perceive when,  and if you keep them in for weeks on end, they could prove too much for the owners and their mental state.  I know one yard( before the damn stupid train HS2 flattened it)  that would keep horses in for weeks on end for fear of accident.

We our lucky because  although we don't have huge acreage for the horses here, the land drains well and is flat so yes it gets rutty in places, most horses are barefoot.  Oddly enough we have more horses charging about turning sharp and falling over in the summer  rather than the winte where most seem really careful if they have a Hooley  about.


----------



## MummyEms (13 February 2021)

Mine go out every single day. 
One is full tb and copes perfectly well


----------



## Fern007 (13 February 2021)

TwoForTwo said:



			NO THEY DON’T!!!! people with this opinion are the cause of so so many problems!
		
Click to expand...


I have a horse that would undoubtedly do himself a serious injury if turned out in winter let alone on frozen rutty ground. I would love to turn him out but he is relaxed and happy in his stable with exercise each end of the day. A friend turns hers out on whatever ground and all they do is stand by gate waiting come back in!


----------



## laura_nash (13 February 2021)

I would if it was my only option other than stabling, but my two are both tough and sensible (and barefoot) so I can understand others making a different decision.  

As it is I have a yard area I can use if needed, though it hasn't been needed much this year.  For the current freeze they are in their summer field, they can't harm it whilst it's frozen solid and it's nice and smooth.


----------



## poiuytrewq (13 February 2021)

I’m having to back track.... 😳 
I mean I’ve turned out anyway but am in a bit of a predicament here! 
My horse was shod yesterday and I’d noticed picking his hinds out that they seemed more concave. Farrier said he has receded soles, this is caused by his already soft thin soles from wet ground being sloughed away on the frozen rutted ground. 
He’s recomended not turning out in muddy wet conditions or frozen, or at least be careful about doing so. That’s don’t turn out over winter then 🤦‍♀️


----------



## paddy555 (13 February 2021)

Fern007 said:



			I have a horse that would undoubtedly do himself a serious injury if turned out in winter let alone on frozen rutty ground. I would love to turn him out but he is relaxed and happy in his stable with exercise each end of the day.
		
Click to expand...

at what part of  the day does he get the chance in indulge in horse behaviour?


----------



## racebuddy (13 February 2021)

My boy been out all day every day loves his days in the field , lucily i have good geound and grass , hes a horse that loves being out in the day , been a competition horse all his life bit never comprimises on his welfare needs xxx


----------



## muddybay (13 February 2021)

Mines out every day even for a few hours in the snow! I understand not everyone can do that but I love to just watch him be a horse


----------



## LadyGascoyne (13 February 2021)

Mine are out every day, and most nights.

I’ll only bring in if it is very wet and rainy or if Mimosa is standing at the gate, yelling to come in. The longest they have been in this winter is probably 4.30pm until 9am, when it was dark at 4ish. 

One Spanish and one 83% Arab and the rest some thoroughbred, warmblood and weirdly Shetland. I often remind her to channel her inner Shetland.

Neither are exercised beyond a few hacks so it would be totally unfair to keep them in.


----------



## Chinchilla (13 February 2021)

Hmm well I would, but the horses have been refusing to leave their stables, so....😬🤦


----------



## OldNag (13 February 2021)

Chinchilla said:



			Hmm well I would, but the horses have been refusing to leave their stables, so....😬🤦
		
Click to expand...

I am entirely  pro turnout but have had same today. I tried to turn out but he made it clear he wanted to go back in..... so he did! Much to my disgust


----------



## Rosietaz (14 February 2021)

Mine are out in the day at the moment. The only tricky bit is the gateway, but luckily we had the hedge trimmer come the other day and he’s made two flat tracks from the tractor tyres which make it abit easier for the horses to navigate!


----------



## Pedantic (14 February 2021)

Ours in at night out in the day regardless of ground, I prefer out, as I dont think standing in a stable 24 hours a day is a good thing.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (14 February 2021)

I think the hardest thing is trying to balance the state of the grass against turning out.

This week looks so wet and I’m considering whether it is better to restrict turnout (maybe bring in overnight every night or do days in) just to save the ground a bit.

It has held up quite well to now so I have had them out as much as possible. Over the last two weeks it has frozen, thawed, been rained on, frozen again and now it’s looking like it will raining all week.


----------

